# Private reefs for sale already deployed



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

I have chicken coop reefs for sale to anyone who wants one. They were sunk last spring so they have been on the bottom for over a year now. Each spot consists of (2) 4x4x8 steel chicken coop cages chained together. They are to the SW of pensacola pass anywhere from 10-20 miles. SE of OB pass about the same distance. If you want one the price is $500. PM me on here for any more info.


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

What is the closest to the pass you have and about what depth is it at?


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

how far from the pensacola pass? how do we know someone else doesnt have the numbers?


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

Have any east toward Navarre ?


----------



## dryhydro (Mar 22, 2009)

You selling those #'s again???


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i can tell you from experience that these coops are sweet. i have one and it is definitely the honey hole.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

for $500 each I'll drop a pair of them too! I'll follow you out....I won't bring a GPS and by this time next year you'll have a great spot that only you know the numbers.



No joke...for that kind of chicken scratch I'd be more than willing.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

just curious how you sell a private spot thats already deployed.where does the privacy come in when you have the numbers written down for over a year?


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

for those who are really interested pm me.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/30/2009)*just curious how you sell a private spot thats already deployed.where does the privacy come in when you have the numbers written down for over a year?


once you purchase the numbers and confirm the location, the vendor erases the gps numbers from their database.


----------

